# Ties that Bind OOC - Citadel Adbar



## gabrion (Oct 21, 2005)

Here is a place for you to chit chat about the TtB Citadel Adbar game. Enjoy.


----------



## Someone (Oct 21, 2005)

/me enjoys.

Edit: I don´t think we kow each other very well, by name mostly. Jares is a wanderer, the... er... changeling with no name takes a point on no being the same person twice, and Braggy lived all his life in the citadel.


----------



## GSFRumble (Oct 22, 2005)

BRUGGIN. Say it whit me. Bruh-gin.


----------



## Someone (Oct 22, 2005)

Braggy sounds more like a teddybear.


----------



## GSFRumble (Oct 23, 2005)

Well, since he can make grapple checks at a mighty +30 during a Surge of Strength, and he can at the very least be in a state of SoS for 8 rounds a day... >.>

Sure, I guess you can say he's a teddy bear. Hope you like bearhugs


----------



## GSFRumble (Oct 23, 2005)

KYONIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! /end Shatner


----------



## GSFRumble (Oct 24, 2005)

It might be up to the DM to bring it up, but since there *are* grumblings of a certain fiery, difficult to control warrior priest in the Citadel, would it make sense if Jares and Yorlii would have picked up on such things, and thus perhaps attempt to seek him out? Mercenaries that come in packs that offer services as a group, while getting paid less per merc, get the quicker work.


----------



## gabrion (Oct 25, 2005)

All-I'm not exactly sure why, but I wasn't able to connect to Enworld at all for the last day and a half or so (maybe they were doing some updates to the site?).  Never fear though, for I will be updating the game this evening after work.

Until then, Bruggin kinda seems to be on his own, but Jares and Yorlii can get to know eachother a bit.


----------



## Kyoni (Oct 25, 2005)

I couldn't connect for the last 2 days either... (ENW's main page says it's due to the hurricane)

GSFRumble, don't worry I'm here. Well until you get to know and hate Yorlii   
But I did say that weekends are a bit less regular, then weekdays with me


----------



## GSFRumble (Oct 26, 2005)

Careful now, I'm the one who packed all the healing. :}


----------



## Kyoni (Oct 26, 2005)

Hummmm
I guess it's a good thing I took hostile empathic transfer and got those prayer beads...   Just teasing you, don't take it too seriously


----------



## GSFRumble (Oct 26, 2005)

Matey, if there's one thing to know about me, it's that any emotes I use automatically mean that you ought not take me seriously. 'Tis a fact, and 'tis all in good fun!


----------



## Kyoni (Oct 26, 2005)

Can't know that until told so 
Better safe than sorry


----------



## gabrion (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm enjoying the RP, so by all means continue, but just so you guys know you can fast forward to the next day if you want (I do need the que from ya'll though).


----------



## Kyoni (Oct 28, 2005)

I don't necessarily want to FF... I rather want to get Jared and Yorlii moving out of the tavern 
Yorlii the char is bored to death, not Kyoni the player 

And I'm enjoying the rp, too 

Btw, where is Someone? 

Edit: ahhhh there he is


----------



## GSFRumble (Oct 29, 2005)

Why is Yorlii using a Dwarven expression of disbelief? Isn't she a changeling who likes to pretend to be a halfling?


----------



## GSFRumble (Nov 1, 2005)

Soooo... is there a chance that by sheer fate, Bruggin entered the tavern Yorlii and Jares are staying in?

"Of all the bars in all the taverns in all of the Citadel... He walks into mine."


----------



## Kyoni (Nov 1, 2005)

GSFRumble said:
			
		

> Why is Yorlii using a Dwarven expression of disbelief? Isn't she a changeling who likes to pretend to be a halfling?



Um, where did I use a dwarven expression of disbelief?  If so I'm sorry it wasn't on purpose.


----------



## Kyoni (Nov 1, 2005)

It's up to gabrion to decide whether this is openly discussable or not:
[sblock]I'm sorry I should probably have told you so:The reason for those rather innocent questions is that people sometimes mention very interesting things that can afterwards be used in a profitable way...
Two details were particularly interesting:
- harbromm is fiery, ok what dwarf is not... but to be fiery in the eyes of a dwarf, is an interesting info which could be used with sense motive checks for example... make sb angry just to have him reveal sth cruxial in anger (just a random example, and a bad one with kings at that)
- the guards seem to almost do some kind of "safety extortion" with those taverns, in any way I'm pretty sure it's not entirely legal... nice info that is easy to verify and very eficient to use when talking with sb in charge

with this kind of question&answer combination, it's the informations between the lines that are the most valuable 

another example which would have been interesting but potentially deadly (I don't believe it, I'm giving tips *against* me *headbash against wall*  ):
when Yorlii talked to the dwarf she said:
"many Halflings are well-versed in the ways of thievery, it runs in *their* blood"
*their* not *our* ! notice the difference?  
This is something a very clever dwarf should have noticed... a tiny little glitch, that could be deadly if enquired 
what would dwarves say if they knew there is a changeling that can potentially walk around freely by pretending to be a dwarf... into dwarf-only areas? see 

Ok, this mistake was a player glitch, but my old DM would have used it against me immediately  no excuse for him: "did it, live with it" was his motto
see why I absolutely wanted to be selfsufficient? [/sblock]


----------



## gabrion (Nov 1, 2005)

Kyoni said:
			
		

> It's up to gabrion to decide whether this is openly discussable or not:




It's fine for everyone to be in on this, since it relates to the way the NPCs will relate to the PCs and what players should expect from my NPCs.  Everyone feel free to read the above sblock and, if need be, the relevant stuff from the IC thread (it shouldn't be to big of a problem, just don't let any info you garner affect the way you relate to other characters).

Ok, now to address your points kyoni...

Generally speaking, when an NPC is dealing with your characters (and visa versa), I'm not going to be big on super subtle word choices.  In the current situation, it is fine to read out of what the dwarf said that 1) Harbromm does have a reputation for being hot-headed (even for a dwarf) and 2) The guards are engaging in some kind of "extortion."  Of course you don't have to read very far to get that, since it's pretty much what he told you.  

Now on the topic of _drawing conclusion_ from that info, it's totally up to your character.  Since you know Harbromm has (reputedly) a horrible temper, and people who lose their cool don't always use good sense, you could use that to your advantage.  He could easily spill some important info while in a fit of rage, or decided to start swinging an ax at people.  Hell, it could even be D+D mechanic that makes his temper so much greater than those around him.  

As for the guards, ya you could use that info when dealing with someone in charge, but you'll have to judge for yourself whether or not that person would care, or if they will just be mad at you for snitching.  

Now let me revert to the simple claim that as a DM I really love the rules of D+D and as such I use them to solve a lot of my problems.  While your character can conclude anything they want, if an NPC is saying something that I mean to be a subtle hint, I will prompt a check of some sort from your PC.  If the PC makes a mistake, or says something that make take some metal processing, I will probably use a check to see what the NPC gathers from it (although generally I will just ask you what you are trying to say).

In the particular example kyoni used, you won't see my NPCs reading into it at all.  Speaking in third person plural vs. first person plural would not cause even my smart NPCs to become suspicious, unless kyoni says that she was trying to give a hint to them (in which case I would roll to see if they caught it).

Basically keep the following things in mind...
I will ask for a check if your character could gather some important info from a situation.
You can draw whatever conclusion you want from speaking with an NPC, just don't expect them to always be right
I'm not a mean DM, so I will usually try to figure out what your intent is with a particular action.  Of course I'll draw the line someplace (saying "I kill babies" can't be construed to mean, "of course I'm friends with a lot of paladins"), but as long as we try to be clear on both sides, there shouldn't be too much of a problem.
Lastly, if you have any confusion about an IG interaction, just ask here so we can sort it out!


----------



## GSFRumble (Nov 2, 2005)

The Dwarf king Bruenor Battlehammer repeatedly uses the phrase "...or I'm a bearded gnome!" throughout the Drizzt Do'Urden books by R.A. Salvatore. At one or three points, the phrase is identified as a Dwarven statement of disbelief. I *think* that Ivan Bouldershoulder uses it in the books involving Cadderly also, but I don't remember (though I swear now solemnly, my next character WILL be a Pikel Bouldershoulder clone ^_^).

As an aside; master DM, you'n I need to knock heads to determine just how much information my character has himself, being a Dwarf of the Citadel (albeit one that spends at least a third of his waking moments outside the walls smashing things ).


----------



## Kyoni (Nov 3, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> I'm not a mean DM, so I will usually try to figure out what your intent is with a particular action.  Of course I'll draw the line someplace (saying "I kill babies" can't be construed to mean, "of course I'm friends with a lot of paladins"), but as long as we try to be clear on both sides, there shouldn't be too much of a problem.
> Lastly, if you have any confusion about an IG interaction, just ask here so we can sort it out!



That's why I posted here  to ask.
I wanted to be sure and not make any mistakes  new DM, new rules 
I really enjoyed it till now and I want to keep it that way  

@GSFRumble
Ooops, well it was the first expression that came to my mind so I used it, I didn't realize that it's more of a dwarf-only expression 
Do you have any halflingish expression like this? I'm always looking for new funny expressions with some punch


----------



## gabrion (Nov 3, 2005)

Kyoni said:
			
		

> That's why I posted here  to ask.
> I wanted to be sure and not make any mistakes  new DM, new rules
> I really enjoyed it till now and I want to keep it that way




I agree, it's always best to ask bout things like that when getting into a new game, so be sure (all of you) to ask if you have any other concerns.  

Everyone, as I pointed out in the other OOC thread, I'm particularly busy this week with midterms, so I've been a little slow in updating things.  I'll be done with the crunch soon enough though and things will pick back up.  Thanks for being patient.


----------



## Kyoni (Nov 3, 2005)

@gabrion
Just a little info about the little dwarf and Yorlii's point of view on this whole little thing:
she tries to convert him into an informant for her in the city. It's not sure whether this effort will pay off at some point, but it's a form of insurance from her roguish point of view. One of the reasons she gave him 2 gold pieces, is to put a little damper on his thieving. Maybe he'll even discover that being an informant as main job, could be far more rewarding and less dangerous.

For the rest of that encounter: you can have her return to the tavern whenever you wish, she is pretty much done, unless you want to extend this some more.

@GSFRumble
would be funny if that beardless dwarf would take you to the tavern where we two other candidates are


----------



## GSFRumble (Nov 4, 2005)

Yes I know; 'twould certainly make things easier, though it'd certainly be nice if we could get a DM Stamp o' Approval and then have Jares come down from his room and actually do something.

Is Someone still alive?


----------



## gabrion (Nov 4, 2005)

GSFRumble said:
			
		

> Yes I know; 'twould certainly make things easier, though it'd certainly be nice if we could get a DM Stamp o' Approval and then have Jares come down from his room and actually do something.
> 
> Is Someone still alive?




Well personally I don't see a good motivation for the three of you to get together even if you do meet in a tavern.  If you can convince me otherwise I would be glad to here it, but the point of having you all summoned to do the same job is to get the group together.

Even if you do come across eachother in a bar and _somehow_ breach the topic of meeting with the king the next day (which BTW, seems like the particular kind of thing you wouldn't discuss with other people), you will still have to meet with him the next day.  I'm just wondering if ya'll meeting in the bar will move anything forward?

Now if you want to do it just to RP with one another then I'm fine with it (although I too hope that Someone will appear for the fun), but I want to make sure that you all are not trying to create a logical reason to form the party in a tavern when there is no such reason.  If you do want to push things back a bit by meeting the bar and chating, I won't object, but let me know on here so I can update the IG thread to accomodate this.


----------



## gabrion (Nov 8, 2005)

Well I've made it so that you are all three in the same tavern, but for some reason only GFSRumble has responded so far.  Just thought I would check and see if you need some other prompting, kyoni.

@Someone-Sorry you have had to wait all this time while the other two do their things.  Hopefully we will move ahead sometime soon.    Just to be sure you are still alive though, could you drop a line here?  I assume that your character was going to sleep till the next day (in which case you'll just have to wait a bit for the other two), but since the others want to talk at the bar for a while, you can feel free to come back down if you want.


----------



## GSFRumble (Nov 8, 2005)

Sooooo... This is a solo campaign, right?


----------



## Kyoni (Nov 8, 2005)

Why is this a solo campaign? 
I'm right here  

Info for all: as friday is holiday here, I've planned a long weekend... thus I won't be able to post from thursday evening till sunday evening, sorry


----------



## Someone (Nov 8, 2005)

Yes, I´m still here. Just wondering: if we wanted to get petty thieves and beat low level dwarves, we could have saved a lot of work creating 1st level characters


----------



## Kyoni (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm ready to move to the next day whenever GSF ist 

edit: this means Yorlii will listen to their conversation but not go and talk to them... as Yorlii only sleeps two hours, the dwarves will go to bed before she does. So for me, we can warp to the next day whenever GSF says it's ok.


----------



## gabrion (Nov 8, 2005)

Disclaimer:  I want to get everyone on the same page so to speak, so plead don't be offended by any of the following.  You guys have done a good job of RP thus far, but I'm not sure I've been clear about my expectations, so maybe this will help...

I happen to agree with Someone here.  I gave you guys some quick encounters to deal with since you went looking for them (notice that most of it you didn't have to roll, in order to expediate things), but I really think we should move on.  If people wanted to, they could keep a single day in game time going for a year on PbP, but that's really not what I had in mind.

As a matter of fact, because I didn't directly address this expectation before, let me put it out there now.  I don't like slow PbP games (well, in as much as any PbP can escape being slow).  I'm not going to be a jerk about it at this point (since I'd didn't give any kind of warning), but in the future if people are really slowing down group progress in some way, I will make bad things happen to them.  

I realize that this entails two slightly negative things. 1) You will have to metagame a bit.  Really I don't mind this all that much for this purpose.  For instance, you all could know that Someone is ready to move on to the next day, and even while your character has no such knowledge, you can act on it in order to be polite to the other players.  2) You may miss out on some small details of character development cause you don't get to RP everything you normally would.  This is a sad fact of PbP.  If we want to get anything done, we have to give up RPing our breakfast every now and then.

As of right now Someone and Kyoni are ready to move to the meeting the next day, but we need to hear from GFS.  I'm going to say that the next day actually happens 24 hours (real time) from now, so you have from now till then to say "I drink, sleep, take a crap, wake up, and head over to the meeting (in whatever clever way you wish to say that of course)."  'till then.


----------



## Kyoni (Nov 8, 2005)

gabrion:
I am really sorry 
(no I'm not offended, but I'm sad you got kind of angry at us)
to my defense I can only say: I'm new to Pbp and I really hesitate to simply take over npcs to shorten it up.
I always tried to give little ooc infos that would allow to shorten things up, whenever it was possible. If that is not the right way to do it, please tell me if you are all right with us taking over npcs or how you want us (or me) to do it?
I can understand you are angry about this ever lengthening intro, which is why Yorlii didn't go and talk to the dwarves.

If I may ask a favor: if Yorlii goes wandering about at night or occupying herself, if is only because her ring makes her be fully rested after two hours of sleep, please, please don't react to this every time (like giving her encounters). It was only to act in caracter, as she does not sleep as much as others. I do realize I should have made this clear or find some other occupation, so next time I'll mention she is just keeping herself busy till her bedtime.

Again, I'm sorry


----------



## gabrion (Nov 8, 2005)

[sblock=kyoni]

Really, don't feel bad.  My post above was just frank in order to get the message across very simply.  In this particular case I'm as much at fault as anyone, I just want to make sure people got the point that this intro is taking a little too long.

That said, I don't forsee this being too much of a problem in the future, because the intro to games are unique in that you all are working independently of one another.  In most cases the game won't slow down for any one character because they can always react to what the group is doing.

To answer you question, no I don't want you taking control of NPCs (unless I give you the nod to do so).  Really though, your quick encounter wasn't really too much of a problem and I don't think it will be too much of an issue in the future.  I'm not mad at you, I promise.  [/sblock]


----------



## GSFRumble (Nov 9, 2005)

In my own defense, in all of my past PbP games, there have been more than three players, and they've all started in the same spot; character development went fast, as did the posting (most games I've been in have had three to four posts a day from each player).

I apologize.


----------



## Kyoni (Nov 10, 2005)

Someone

Yorlii is in the common room... you said something about outside to see your hawk...

Also: Jares did quite some training, while Yorlii only did some stretching.
And she only needs two hours of sleep... so she was about 3 1/2 hours in her room... how early did Jares intend to get up? before dawn? you didn't say anything about breakfast?


----------



## Kyoni (Nov 10, 2005)

just to remind you: I wont be able to post from now till sunday evening, long weekend... sorry 

edit, notice to all : I'm back ))


----------



## GSFRumble (Nov 14, 2005)

[sblock]
Appearance: Bruggin is thick bodied and broad shouldered. His beard, when unbraided, is easily long enough to reach his knees, ebon locks thicker than the hair on most humanoids' heads, which cascade over an ample (though not obese) stomach. His barrel chest sort of rolls upward into his mountainous shoulders, which are the base for a thickly muscled neck. His muscular arms are corded and heavy, and his hands end in stubby, powerful fingers. His mustache flows into his beard, and is crested with a short, broad nose. Above this are his eyes, two points of twinkling amber amidst his tanned skin. In typical Dwarf fashion, his legs are also thick and stump-like, overall giving Bruggin the appearance of a lump of rock. There are no glowing words to describe the hair on his head, however; Bruggin is bald.

He typically dresses in simple, durable garments fashioned from cotton and leather. His garb of choice is a black leather vest, often left open to expose his barrel chest, and obviously exposing his arms, which he takes great pride in for their strength. In the morning, part of his prayer to Clanggedin is his braiding of his beard. During the day, he wears two thick, tightly woven braids on either side of the main flow of his beard, which, when his side braids are in place, only reaches to just below his sternum. His trousers are gray, tightly woven cotton affairs which are cut slightly long that he might tuck them into his black, leather boots and let them hang over slightly. His belt is broad, and made of cured, black leather with a simple silver buckle.

Hanging from leather thongs at his belt are his weapons; his maul (which he treasures), his waraxe (which he inherited), and his “throwing” axes, which are enchanted that he might use them again should he throw them. He will often carry at the least his maul openly, keeping his other weapons stowed, though he often stubbornly holds that when his maul is bared, it's companion (his axe) so should be too.

In the tradition of his forefathers, Bruggin disdains shields. His armor is relatively unadorned, crafted entirely of mithral and made for battle and utility. From heavy shoulder plates to thick greaves, the armor gleams in the light. His helm he prizes most of all, for it was his father's. The helm is what we would call a spartan styled helm, save that in place of a plume or horsehair crest is a mithral one about six inches tall at it's apex. Portions of the helm's crest have been alchemically darkened to decorate it with Dwarven runes, and the same specially wrought runes are found elsewhere on the armor itself, with two especially large runes, one on each shoulder plate, prominently displayed. The one on his right is the Dwarven rune for "Strength.", whilst on his left is the Dwarven rune for "Warrior.". On his back is a single massive runic tribute to Clangeddin, so that the foes he leaves crumpled in his wake will always see who's champion so mightily ruined them.

On his axe he bears in runes the name of his clan, since he nowadays goes by his nickname instead; his proper name is Torunn. Since he is the last Torunn in Citadel Adbar, his clan name is only seen on the side of his waraxe's head. On the other side is the symbol of Moradin, Father of the Dwarves. On his maul's head on either side is the symbol of Clangeddin, the crossed battleaxes, and on his “throwing” axes the mark of Clangeddin can again be found.[/sblock]

Since it's a long, long description, I'll simply put this here in OOC as a reminder of what is also in the Rogue's Gallery. Also, his backpack is currently resting comfortably on the floor by his chair, whereas his belt pouches obviously hang from his belt, and his map case is attached securely to his belt as well with light mithral chains.

His cloak is, at the moment, stowed in his backpack, as he is inside.

ADDED: Also, I will leave it up to the DM to see how many charges of magic Bruggin is able to absorb from the wand before Harbromm arrives.


----------



## GSFRumble (Nov 16, 2005)

Why are clerics so much better at finding things than scouts or rogues? Easy: Wind Walk and Find the Path, both at caster level 11th.


----------



## gabrion (Nov 19, 2005)

Hey everyone, I'm going to be travelling for the next week or so, which will make posting on my part pretty much impossible. I may update things a few time during the next week, but I just wanted to give you all the heads up that I will be largely absent.


----------



## Someone (Nov 19, 2005)

on a metagamey note, from the description we have, Obould could very well be a frenzied berserker. If he has Deathles frenzy we could have a tough time with him. Does anyone have any ideas as to how to deal with that?


----------



## Kyoni (Nov 23, 2005)

I'd say the best way to deal with any kind of rage, is Hold Person or something like that... basically we have to make sure he can'T ever get into rage, by killing him fast enough or disable him.


----------



## Someone (Nov 23, 2005)

That would quite a feat, since raging is a free action.


----------



## Kyoni (Nov 24, 2005)

Um if I remember correctly Hold Person breaks the willpower of the person... how can a Person that is like unconcious take an action even if it's a free action?
imho the key is to take away his will by making him unconcious or something like that

damn... I reread Hold Person...
I confused it with the 2nd edition one, that'll teach me to not look them up before...


how about transmute flesh to stone? we need him unconcious or stunned... not just paralyzed

what spells do you know to make him stunned or unconscious?


----------



## Kyoni (Dec 2, 2005)

Hum, where are you all? where did our DM disappear?


----------



## GSFRumble (Dec 3, 2005)

I vote we let Bruggin buff up, activate a Feat of Strength, and then crush the bastard with a Huge sized maul. If memory serves, Massive Damage still kills the berserker outright, and frankly, it's a Huge sized maul, powered by a feat of strength; if it didn't bury the ugly motherson ten feet in the ground outright or splatter him, then things would be strange indeed.


----------



## Kyoni (Dec 3, 2005)

Pity we can't fuse together *gg* add Psionic Weapon and Dissipating Touch and he should drop dead instantly 

Oh well... if we 3 manage to strike at once the result should be the same *gg*


----------



## GSFRumble (Dec 4, 2005)

If either of you have any spells/powers that can reduce his Fortitude save, that would be immensely useful; massive damage is a tricky toy.


----------



## Kyoni (Dec 4, 2005)

Sorry :-( I made sure my powers are as unresistable as possible... so I didn't need those.

Only thing I could offer is to trip him, so he ends up prone (outside of just poking him with touch attacks and/or slashing at him).

I can negate his PowerAttack if he attacks Yorlii, but Yorlii doesn't have the HP to do so for long...

Basically you will have to tell me whether Yorlii should be defensive or offensive in that fight... that would allow for very high touch damage or very high armor class.


----------



## GSFRumble (Dec 5, 2005)

Well, whatever we do, we need two things: a night of rest so Bruggin can reset his spells, and we need Someone's input.


----------

